# Any suggestions for things safe to chew?



## resQme (Jan 28, 2010)

Heard rawhides are dangerous and ears are out, those nubbyplastic bones scare me as Kyler chews them into bits (afraid he's gonna swallow the plastic) - he won't touch bully sticks and rubber chew toys, gets bored with antlers fast, maybe too hard.....whats a mom to do?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You can try Himalayan Chews, they are made from yak's milk if I remember correctly. I just purchased a couple of Merrick Corporal Caps which are beef knee caps and my two love them, but if Kyler doesn't like bully sticks he may not like those.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

If your dog isn't a big chewer and you buy quality rawhide like that from Wholesome Hide, it should be fine. But another option is dehydrated sweet potato chews - 2 brands I know of are Sam's Yams and Dr. Harvey's. I like the Sam's Yams better - the small are in a french fry shape and they can hold onto it the DH is more of a chip. You can always get the bigger size if he's a strong chewer too.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My vet recommends the soft nylon bones. There is nothing to choke on because only tiny slivers come off and easily pass through, their teeth can't get broken, they are not messy, and last a long time. I would never give a small dog rawhide. My girls love their "gummy" bones. They come in flavors, too:wub:.


----------

